# New Euro Cylinder Locks



## davies20

Hi all,

The Euro Cylinder on the back door gas started to play up & I've been wanting to change the locks on the house for a while now.

My question, what do you guys recommend. Avocet, Evva or CISA?

I've googled quite a bit but can't really find any one brand that people recommend - so thought I'd ask on here 

TIA


----------



## PerryGunn

I replaced all of ours last year and went for the Avocet ABS as they get great reviews and are at a reasonable price point.Keys are secure and you can't get them cut without the code number that is supplied 

One of the best things I did was to order replacement locks for all doors at once and paid extra to have them all keyed-alike so the same key will work in all the doors

I got them through Lockandkey.co.uk who were very helpful


----------



## davies20

PerryGunn said:


> I replaced all of ours last year and went for the Avocet ABS as they get great reviews and are at a reasonable price point.Keys are secure and you can't get them cut without the code number that is supplied
> 
> One of the best things I did was to order replacement locks for all doors at once and paid extra to have them all keyed-alike so the same key will work in all the doors
> 
> I got them through Lockandkey.co.uk who were very helpful


Thanks buddy, funnily enough I was being drawn to the ABS ones but didn't want to buy without first being recommended. I also an going to replace all at the same time & have them 'coded' the same & have the one key


----------



## danwel

Interesting thread as i am toying with changing my locks as i have 3 different keys for the front and back doors.


----------



## stangalang

Keyed alike is the way to go if you are not one to loose keys regularly. It can be costly if you do loose one, but the simplicity of not needing a "bunch" of keys is great. 

As long as they are anti snap cylinders with either secure bolt through escutcheons or handles, and not over sized, its a step up from most houses/units on the block. And thats kind of the point


----------



## davies20

Just ordered 1 abs one as I struggled to remove the French door ones due to the screw being rounded by the brilliant door fitters!


----------



## PerryGunn

davies20 said:


> Just ordered 1 abs one as I struggled to remove the French door ones due to the screw being rounded by the brilliant door fitters!


You should find that you can cut a slot in it using a dremil (or similar) and then use a flat-head screwdriver, failing that, they're not too difficult to drill out


----------



## Fireball411

I have got abs on all doors and am very happy with them,get all doors on one key,so much easier!!


----------



## dholdi

PerryGunn said:


> You should find that you can cut a slot in it using a dremil (or similar) and then use a flat-head screwdriver, failing that, they're not too difficult to drill out


I wouldn't try drilling them out, they care only a small diameter around 5mm and can be 50 / 60 mm and more long.
If you lose the head and the rest of th screw is inside the door then you have no paddle as the saying goes.


----------



## Clancy

davies20 said:


> Just ordered 1 abs one as I struggled to remove the French door ones due to the screw being rounded by the brilliant door fitters!


Would of been the fabricator that rounded it, they tend to do then up with air guns that are far too powerful. Had loads of issues of rounded screws straight from the factory. Nightmare on patio doors etc that you have to take apart to fit

Anyway, I'm not convinced by anti snap myself. Had to break a fair few for customers over the years and I've found anti snap ones easier than standard barrels. The anti snap collar seems to act as a weak spot if there is enough of the barrel to hit. Doesn't make much odds anyway tbh as most thief's would just smash a window

Haven't found any makes that are an issue tbh any reputable manufacturer is fine. Biggest piece of advice I can give though is to have thumb turns inside and not key on both sides. In the event of a fire or emergency etc it means no looking for keys and anyone can get out easily


----------



## Clancy

Sorry just realised you said you've already ordered some so never mind. If you get stuck with anything let me know


----------



## MPS101

Used the ABS locks myself and have all been great, good build and security on them and a better option than the Euro locks you get as standard


----------



## PerryGunn

dholdi said:


> I wouldn't try drilling them out, they care only a small diameter around 5mm and can be 50 / 60 mm and more long.
> If you lose the head and the rest of th screw is inside the door then you have no paddle as the saying goes.


Sorry, I didn't mean 'drill the whole thing out', I meant drill a starter hole and then use an easyout on it


----------



## Zebra

ABS locks are great but just don' leave the key in the lock, on the interior side.

I have been told by a locksmith that the criminal elements have found a way to overcome the lock from the exterior side if the key is left in the lock on the interior side.

It doesn't involve damaging the door to reach inside and turn the key in the lock.


----------



## Rayaan

Ive got ABS and had no issues with them

Should mention that my father in law had ABS put in just for peace of mind as he is elderly with only him and his wife in the house and there had been a sprinkling of robberies in the area.

Well anyway, a week after he had them done someone came around and tried have a crack at it. The outer portion just fell off and they couldn't get in, tried drilling through it and still no cigar so they just casually left. All caught on CCTV of course


----------



## Mattwilko92

Just changed all mine to ABS Avocet - front door, side door, patio doors and just ordered a half cylinder for garage! All keyed alike, so far they seem great quality and the added bonus of having one key to do all! Got mine from http://upvcspares4repairs.co.uk


----------



## Rayaan

Also worth mentioning that you should pull the handle up when unlocking and locking ABS avocet locks. Locksmith said its actually quite important on these but not really sure why


----------



## viperfire

Ultion is the best Euro cylinder on the market if you can get hold of one


----------



## gatecrasher3

viperfire said:


> Ultion is the best Euro cylinder on the market if you can get hold of one


Interesting I've not heard of these. Do they compare favourably against the Avocet range?


----------



## Hereisphilly

When we move in I'm planning to change all the locks to 3* ones, abs avocet is leading purely due to price and availability, unless anyone have any other recommendations

Planning to pair them with Mila Pas 24 handles for extra security

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

viperfire said:


> Ultion is the best Euro cylinder on the market if you can get hold of one





gatecrasher3 said:


> Interesting I've not heard of these. Do they compare favourably against the Avocet range?


Not true.

Both (along with select others) have passed Sold Secure Diamond test (resistance to locksmiths using locksmith tools).

Therefore, they are rated exactly the same.

However, I believe Ultion is only available to the trade whereas the others are fairly accessible.

Locksmiths do like promoting Ultion though (makes them the most buck)


----------



## Crafty

Kaba pExtra Guard is TS007 3 star too http://www.kaba.co.uk/solutions/mec...ks-with-serrated-keys/67688/pextra-guard.html

Federal UCF are also TS007 and sold secure diamond.

From what I understand the Ultion was designed by the same guy as the Avocet and is considered to be "the next step on" if you like.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Rayaan said:


> Not true.
> 
> Both (along with select others) have passed Sold Secure Diamond test (resistance to locksmiths using locksmith tools).
> 
> Therefore, they are rated exactly the same.
> 
> However, I believe Ultion is only available to the trade whereas the others are fairly accessible.
> 
> Locksmiths do like promoting Ultion though (makes them the most buck)


For those that may be interested I got quotes for the Ultions from three different suppliers and they ranged from £52 delivered to £67.50 delivered.


----------



## SKY

Rayaan said:


> Not true.
> 
> Both (along with select others) have passed Sold Secure Diamond test (resistance to locksmiths using locksmith tools).
> 
> Therefore, they are rated exactly the same.
> 
> However, I believe Ultion is only available to the trade whereas the others are fairly accessible.
> 
> Locksmiths do like promoting Ultion though (makes them the most buck)


They meet the same standard in tests but Ultion is technically better than the ABS as the lock remains secure if snapped with the key in the other side.
If anyone wants Ultion at a decent price pm me I can get them direct from Brisant.


----------



## gatecrasher3

SKY said:


> They meet the same standard in tests but Ultion is technically better than the ABS as the lock remains secure if snapped with the key in the other side.
> If anyone wants Ultion at a decent price pm me I can get them direct from Brisant.


I'm considering replacing the lock in our backdoor with an Ultion so once I know the size I will take you up on your kind offer, thanks.


----------



## wish wash

Rayaan said:


> Not true.
> 
> Both (along with select others) have passed Sold Secure Diamond test (resistance to locksmiths using locksmith tools).
> 
> Therefore, they are rated exactly the same.
> 
> However, I believe Ultion is only available to the trade whereas the others are fairly accessible.
> 
> Locksmiths do like promoting Ultion though (makes them the most buck)


I swapped some locks on Friday. The ones I removed were the avocet Atk diamond grade. 3 star rating, kit marked. Anti drill, anti bump, anti pick. Well not anti pick, I had it picked open before the kettle boiled for lunch


----------



## Hereisphilly

Got my 3 keyed alike abs avocets delivered and installed today along with a Mila Pro secure front door handle
They look pretty good and it's going to be great to only need one key to get in the front, back and garage




























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiffy_79

Federal make the Ultion lock as featured on their website...

http://www.federallock.com.tw/products-detail.php?id=330&page=16&cid=169

You can buy it under various brands now such as Era Fortress, Federal Ironguard from as little as £35 http://www.loktonic.co.uk/product.php/6761320/


----------



## Crafty

Wait, so Federal Ironguard is Ultion under a different name ? didn't know that.

Seems an odd thing to do, given they make a fair bit of fuss about the Ultion brand.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tmitch45

Hereisphilly said:


> Got my 3 keyed alike abs avocets delivered and installed today along with a Mila Pro secure front door handle
> They look pretty good and it's going to be great to only need one key to get in the front, back and garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


How does the lock part of the door handle work I cannot make it out from the picture also where did you get it from?


----------



## tmitch45

Crafty said:


> Wait, so Federal Ironguard is Ultion under a different name ? didn't know that.
> 
> Seems an odd thing to do, given they make a fair bit of fuss about the Ultion brand.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Anyone know if this is correct??


----------



## tmitch45

There seems to be a bit of debate about which locks are best ultimately as mentioned by someone in one of the locks threads any upgrade over the £6.00 standard cheap lock is going to be a huge bonus/deterrent. Also as mentioned in the other thread if someone is determined to get in (particularly if they know the home is empty) they will and these security measures will just slow them down. If the door is too secure they will move onto the windows. I've fitted sash jammers to my windows now for extra security.

Rather worrying no lock is totally secure these are special tools though but seem to be available for £100. If you have car thieves breaking into homes for high end cars is it reasonable to think they might have one of these??


----------



## gatecrasher3

They make it look so easy. Especially with the Brisant.


----------



## Jiffy_79

I'd ignore locksmiths opening videos etc - a car thief isn't going to be a master of locks and carry around kit that will get them into various different types of lock. 

These videos don't show how many times they struggled or couldn't open the lock - they show the easiest lock to pick out of a big batch... So it'll be a lock that has pins that barely go over the shear line. Chances are they've even opened the lock up themselves and tampered with the pins to make it look really easy.

If the locks have got through tough standards like Sold Secure Diamond they've proven to be secure - the accreditation's won't be dished out for nothing.


----------



## Jiffy_79

You can also get 3 star diamond from Era

https://www.strongholddirect.co.uk/...d-euro-double-cylinder-35-35-70mm-dual-finish


----------

